

Tell HN: Scroogle's back - percept

Good news, Scrooglers!<p>http://www.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/scraper.htm<p>Unadorned:<p>http://scroogle.org/scraper.html
======
pierrefar
How are you doing it this time around?

------
MikeCapone
If you want to use the encrypted version in Chrome, add this to your search
engine list:

<https://ssl.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/nbbwssl.cgi?Gw=%s>

------
misterbwong
FYI - do NOT go to _scroogle.com_ as I just did. It is definitely NSFW.

------
philk
Awesome news. Thanks guys!

------
ddemchuk
I don't particularly understand what the issue was with Google dropping the
other version...scraping the SERPS is not that hard

